# MAC eyeshadow samples



## baqtrvl (Mar 16, 2011)

Haven't been on this site for a long time but I am back now and have a question. People used to sell eyeshadow on ebay but they stopped quite awhile ago. I now have a daughter in law that loves MAC shadows and she said the pigment is so strong that she would never use up one of the regular jars. Does anyone sell samples anymore?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2011)

when you have been a member for over 30 days and have over 50 posts you gain access to the sales section of the forum. there are people there that sell samples  if not allcosmeticswholesale.com do pigment samples too.


----------



## baqtrvl (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I really appreciate it. WOW 50 posts may take me a long time but I will get there in the mean time I will pass your info along. I would prefer we buy from members here instead of elsewhere but until I get the 50 posts we will buy from the place you suggested. I am a 62 year old grandmother but I LOVE MAC. I stay away from the really bright colors even though I love them and the glitter too but I must admit I like the shimmers. I wish I had MAC back when I was younger. You ladies of today have such great choices in makeup and clothes. I guess I grew up in the wrong era. When I come back in my next life you betcha I am going to work the look of today .


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 17, 2011)

well i think that it is great that you are still wearing make up and rocking it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i agree that make up has got so much better over the past couple of decades! when i was a teenager there wasn't much about in the drugstores that was decent quality! now there are so many awesome brands! mac is always my favourite though!


----------



## macnc50diva (Mar 17, 2011)

baqtrvl said:


> Haven't been on this site for a long time but I am back now and have a question. People used to sell eyeshadow on ebay but they stopped quite awhile ago. I now have a daughter in law that loves MAC shadows and she said the pigment is so strong that she would never use up one of the regular jars. Does anyone sell samples anymore?


 

	I use the beauty sampler.com. I've gotten several pigment samples from there, even d/c ones and haven't had a problem yet


----------



## Soul Unique (Mar 24, 2011)

Baqtrvl,
  	You sound like a fab lady! 
  	All the best with making the 50 posts.
  	Don't be a stranger - enjoy the forums!!!


----------

